# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Handwriting >  Handwrytten, app

## Airicist

Website - handwrytten.com

youtube.com/Handwrytten

facebook.com/handwrytten

twitter.com/handwrytten

linkedin.com/company/handwrytten

instagram.com/handwryttennotes

Founder - David Wachs

----------


## Airicist

Handwrytten Robot in action! 

Published on Oct 30, 2014




> Watch as the Handwrytten robot wrytes out a card using a regular ballpoint pen! As you can see, the end product is nearly indistinguishable from actual handwriting.

----------


## Airicist

Handwrytten video

Published on Dec 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Why business owners are turning to 'gratitude robots' to show their appreciation for employees during the labor shortage"

by Zahra Tayeb
November 7, 2021

----------

